# Looking for some good bog of goop...



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

Got lazy, didnt want to shovel my driveway for the billionth time, and went over a bit too much snow and snapped off the connecter hose from my windshield wiper tank to the pump. Got some epoxy out, glued her all back together. Sweet as... But unfortunately after about a month, the antifreeze ate away at the epoxy and Ive got a leak again.
Any suggestions on a good product that will bog that up and not have to worry about it being dissolved away or cracking in the cold?


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Try Automotive "Goop". Let it sit for a day at least before installing. While I have never used it where there is antifreeze, I don't think it will bother it.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

not sure what you trying to epoxy. hose? reservoir? there's nothing that will work on hose.
as of tank, those are made out of what was known back in my old country as capron. polyamide6 nylon. i had very good succees with removing tank, drying it out completely, widening the crack, roughening edges and everything around, and using JB weld on it. if you need to re-attach something, use same principle, just cover it over with fiberglass patch soaked in resin. surface must be perfect clean and dry. wear gloves, even oil from hands will jeopardize the job.
let me show you what resin and fiber can do:

















been around 4-5 mths or so.


----------



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

the nipple that the hose attachs to broke off the housing, so that is what I am trying to fix. Ended up using automotive bog. hard as a rock cured, and I dont imagine itll get eaten away... but we'll see


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

should have sealed that hole, and drilled a hole place else/installed bronze fitting with nipple and 2 seals.
it will break off. resin will not hold anything that is perpendicular to a surface. sorry, i work with resins professionally.


----------



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

Its holding up fine. Banged it around quite a bit to see, and its solid. Dropped a ball of the harded resin in acetone and left it for a couple hours, and its still solid and hard, so Im guessing antifreeze wont have any effect at all on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

While you are waiting for this to fail check out your local pick-and-pull for the damaged part. Bet you can get one for just a few bucks.


----------

